
I thought I understood Open Source. I was wrong - gfredtech
https://medium.com/@Kelset/i-thought-i-understood-open-source-i-was-wrong-cf54999c097b
======
pricetag
While I like the message generally speaking, I can sympathize with developers
who just don’t have the time or the will to contribute code.

If you don’t mind I’d like to propose an alternative but imo equally valid
option for those people, which is contributing financially.

